# Jellyfish on West Coast.



## Drakon (26 Jul 2020)

Just a quick work of warning to anyone holidaying in the west coast. 
I’ve seen many compass jellyfish. I’ve never seen them before. Apparently their sting is severe.
Plenty of moon jellyfish. Apparently their sting is very mild.
I saw one lions mane jellyfish. It was washed up dead on the beach. Sting is excruciating. Apparently the worst sting bar PMoW.

Water has been clear to the last week. Just be wide.


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jul 2020)

Also, just to note the lion's mane is on Dublin beaches, or at least was about 2-3 weeks back.


----------



## Páid (28 Jul 2020)

Sadly, I think you're more likely to step in dog waste that the owners have failed to clean up.


----------



## Drakon (28 Jul 2020)

I haven’t seen a dog log since I took my dog for a walk before dropping her to the kennels. 
Overall, almost no litter.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (28 Jul 2020)

Drakon said:


> Just a quick work of warning to anyone holidaying in the west coast.



You could generously define Ireland's west coast as being about 2,000km long

Can you give us a clue where you might be?

FYI I was swimming in Dublin last week and no jellyfish in water or on beach.


----------



## Drakon (28 Jul 2020)

Connemara. 
In previous years when there are a lot of dangerous jellyfish around, they span the entire west coast. 
In 2017 when there were significant lions mane jellyfish around they were sighted and stinging in Donegal, Galway, Kerry and Dublin.


----------



## Páid (28 Jul 2020)

Drakon said:


> I haven’t seen a dog log since I took my dog for a walk before dropping her to the kennels.
> Overall, almost no litter.


Most dog owners are responsible but some are not. 

I'm beside a pretty remote beach in the West of Ireland. There have been increased visitors since the Wild Atlantic Way became popular and I don't have a problem with that. Our beaches are there for everyone to enjoy. 

One day recently the area where people park their cars (space for about 8 maybe) had dog waste in four separate locations. The beach also had visible dog waste coming in and going out with the waves and on the sand. There are no signs or rubbish bins so some people just do what they want and they don't want to bring it home with them in the car.


----------



## Páid (28 Jul 2020)

No dog waste today.

Did see these guys though. Can you identify them?









						Padraic on Instagram: “#jellyfish”
					

0 Likes, 0 Comments - Padraic (@padraic583) on Instagram: “#jellyfish”




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Drakon (30 Jul 2020)

The first one is badly obscured by sand though it does look like a lions mane that’s been washed up for several days. 
The longer there’re dead the harder they are to identify.


----------



## Páid (13 Aug 2020)

Some Valella valella washed ashore yesterday evening. Never seen them before.


----------



## Drakon (13 Aug 2020)

Haven’t seen one of those in years. I remember finding loads of them one summer as a child. Played with them for hours. Didn’t get stung so presumably they were dead.


----------



## Coldwarrior (15 Aug 2020)

Drakon said:


> Connemara.
> In previous years when there are a lot of dangerous jellyfish around, they span the entire west coast.
> In 2017 when there were significant lions mane jellyfish around they were sighted and stinging in Donegal, Galway, Kerry and Dublin.


Just back from a few days in Connemara and saw lots of Compass jellyfish at 3 separate beaches, along with one Lion's Mane. Was surprised at how many of them there were.


----------



## DeeKie (17 Aug 2020)

Lots of compass jellyfish in Fermoyle in Kerry


----------



## Drakon (20 Aug 2020)

No the west coast, but beaches in County Down covered in Lions Mane jellyfish according to a report on RTÉ News. From iPhone video footage aired you could see less sand than jellyfish. 
Apparently their sting remains after their death.


----------

